# Calibrating the Toshiba HD-XA2 5.1 analog audio outputs



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I did not use the test tone. Instead I use Avia. You can also use the THX Optimizer tones available on many Disney or New Line DVDs. Set the AVR to the direct 5.1 analog input (Multi Channel Input), use the tones from the DVD with a SPL meter. First thing is to increase the gain on the subwoofer at the subwoofer's amp. I moved my PC Ultra from the 10 o'clock position to the 2 o'clock position in order to get a balanced level reading between the sub and one of my main L/R speakers. After this I set the AVR to use a normal S/PDIF input (coax or Toslink) and had the AVR (I have a Yamaha RX-V2500) do its auto calibration since the sub is now at a new setting. Very easy actually. Lots of LFE when I use the 5.1 analog outs of the XA2 and yet still calibrated for normal FM tuner or with a S/PDIF optical input from my HDTV tuner Set Top Box. 

I still have not verified if the XA2 sub test tone is now OK with version 1.3 firmware. Previously it was way too low.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This would not be necessary if you are using HDMI would it?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> This would not be necessary if you are using HDMI would it?


Should not be (the above cal was for the 5.1 analog outputs of the XA2). Some AVRs are missing the +10 to +15 dB boost needed for the LFE channel when using multichannel linear PCM input via HDMI. Denon AVRs are OK (or has an internal setup option to apply the needed boost) IIRC. Some Pioneer AVRs need a firmware fix from what I have seen posted elsewhere.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool ... and thanks!


----------

